# UFC 194 Who Do You Have???



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 12, 2015)

Okay tonight is UFC 194 so who do you have winning Connor McGregor or Jose Aldo?

Myself, I think the fighter that has been busier will win so it is McGregor for me.


----------



## Steve (Dec 12, 2015)

Aldo.   Both are excellent strikers, so it could go either way.   I like Aldo, though.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 12, 2015)

I like Aldo as well.  I think he will lose based on not having fought in 14 months.  However, Aldo is a great fighter!


----------



## seasoned (Dec 12, 2015)

Connor McGregor!


----------



## Drose427 (Dec 12, 2015)

Aldo,

Mcgregors the better striker, but thats it.

Aldo won't stand and strike with him, he'll do what mendes(significantly better since he had a full camp) and out grapple him.

Even if connor started rolling, he isnt going to bridge the gap in skill in a year

Its a bout, so anything can happen, but im calling a sub in the second round


----------



## Dinkydoo (Dec 12, 2015)

Morning folks, I had to set an alarm for this one so I could get a couple of hours sleep beforehand. 

This is a tough one, from watching McGregor's training videos I can see that he's been working on his own unorthodox fighting style even more to incorporate some capoeira. I think there is every chance he'll catch Aldo out at some point and from there, there is always a chance of getting the tko. 

I think Aldo will win this one though, simply because for me he is the better all-rounder. I have no real preference going into the main event tonight, I just hope it does all the hype justice by being a good, entertaining fight


----------



## Steve (Dec 12, 2015)

Wow...  What a great fight for Faber.   That was a war.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 12, 2015)

It was exceptional.  I thought that Faber was going to knock him out for sure but the other guy Frankie Saenz hung on and fought hard the rest of the fight!


----------



## Dinkydoo (Dec 12, 2015)

Some fantastic BJJ happening right now between Nelson and Maia


----------



## Steve (Dec 12, 2015)

Well, by Maia.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 12, 2015)

Maia has been beastly his last couple of fights.  I feel he has finally put it all together and is ready for a championship fight.


----------



## Dinkydoo (Dec 12, 2015)

Typically, after posting that it was practically all Maia for 2 rounds. 

~141 strikes landed vs 5 really does tell the story of who was in the more dominant position for the entire fight. 

I thought Nelson showed a lot of really good movement in the first, but I have little grappling experience


----------



## Steve (Dec 12, 2015)

I thought jacare did enough to win that last one.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 12, 2015)

Jacare fought hard just to recover.  My house was pretty split 2 for Romero and 1 for Jacare.


----------



## Dinkydoo (Dec 12, 2015)

I thought a draw would have been the fairest result. Over the course of the fight I think Jacare was the better fighter, but you'd have to score Romero big for that spinning backfist in the first - the fight could have been stopped after that


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 12, 2015)

Rockhold was amazing!!!


----------



## Steve (Dec 12, 2015)

Yeah, that was a great fight.   Rock hold is a tough dude.  

Now here we go. This is the big one.   I'm hoping Aldo takes it.   Mcgregor is a loudmouth.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 12, 2015)

McGregor is definitely a loud mouth!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 12, 2015)

WOW!!!


----------



## Steve (Dec 12, 2015)

Whoa!!!!!


----------



## Dinkydoo (Dec 13, 2015)

Aldo looked too tense to fight. McGregor slips the first punch and knocks him out with a lead hook. 

Crazy

13 seconds


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 13, 2015)

Surprised. Despite wanting Conor to win, did not think this was his time. Aldo could have continued as it seemed to look, but looks like a rematch for sure.


----------



## Hanzou (Dec 13, 2015)

I think I enjoyed that Chris Weidman beat down a little too much.

Something about that guy just annoys the piss out of me.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 13, 2015)




----------



## Steve (Dec 13, 2015)

I think Conor v Frankie Edgar's going to be a good one.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Dec 13, 2015)

Steve said:


> Well, by Maia.


Nelson demonstrated excellent grappling skill. Maia was just that much better.


----------



## Steve (Dec 13, 2015)

Tony Dismukes said:


> Nelson demonstrated excellent grappling skill. Maia was just that much better.


Yeah.  It's all relative.


----------



## nordin (Dec 14, 2015)

Hanzou said:


> I think I enjoyed that Chris Weidman beat down a little too much.
> 
> Something about that guy just annoys the piss out of me.



You know, me too. Chris is overall nice talented guy and I'm sure he will win some more great opponents, BUT there are certain things about him that are perceived in a very distorted manner. They say he is unappreciated. Not true, actually he is very appreciated.
For example they say his stand up and striking is up there with the greats. Not true. He has a very good control of distance to avoid fighting when he don't want it plus great takedowns via double our clinch to threaten strikers meanwhile sneaking in some good shots. But then you see how in Rockhold, Machida and Vitor (some other too I can't recall names) fights when he can't clinch and have to work under fire, he just covers up stands against wall and WAITS until they get tired punching.
Second, he actually willingly doesn't take any risk to finish fights. In first Silva fight, yes, he won fair and square, but it was all Silva making openings(only this time on the receiving end) to finish the fight not Weidman. That's why I liked Silva style, he isn't offensive type, but prioritized FINISHES. So he put out his chin and let you try to catch him if you can. That is not disrespect against opponent; that is a high risk-reward low guard approach that let Silva finish his opponents or get finished. How often do we see guys dancing around doing "I hit- you block; you hit- I block'' for 5 rounds and that is called respectful? Against who? Viewers who come to watch FIGHT? And that was true for Rockhold fight too. Chris wasn't looking to damage Luke up until 3rd round, just stop his offense be in dominant position and wait and his corner was praising him for that. So his biggest finishes of Silva and Vitor(both 38) were built on their willingness to risk and try to get finish. When opponent is ready to do point fighting like Lyoto or Luke (although both worked harder then Weidman to finish anyway) fights are let's say lackluster. That's why I like guys like Souza, Pettis, Silva, Connor, Werdum, Santos etc. There is a big difference between brawling and stalling, and avoiding first doesn't mean second.


----------



## Steve (Dec 14, 2015)

I thought Weidman v Rockhold was a great fight.  I don't have a problem with either guy, but I do think Rockhold was just a little bit better at every range and was winning the fight by an edge up until Weidman tried to go for that spinning heel kick (or whatever fancy-schmancy kick he tried to throw).  Rockhold took advantage and did a tremendous amount of damage, which set the stage for the rest of the fight.


----------



## Dinkydoo (Dec 16, 2015)

Does anyone think Aldo should get an immediate rematch? 

I think he probably deserves it more than Rousey deserves hers. Not taking anything away from McGregor, although putting yourself in a position to get knocked out by a single punch when you're fresh is really careless, it can happen to anyone and it isn't always representative of the skill gap that exists between the two fighters. 

It's tougher to see any other outcome of a rematch where one fighter has been lit up for 1.5 rounds, for example. 

Personally, I don't think Aldo should get an immediate rematch. He was pretty nervous looking on the night and was really careless in the lead up to being knocked out - which isn't the behaviour of a champion. I'd like to see Aldo fight (and win) twice in the next 8 months before facing Conor again - Edgar being one of them


----------



## Buka (Dec 16, 2015)

I think it had to do with where McGregor was living at that time.

Which was right there in Aldo's head.


----------



## Steve (Dec 16, 2015)

Edgar makes the most sense as a next fight.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dinkydoo (Dec 16, 2015)

Buka said:


> I think it had to do with where McGregor was living at that time.
> 
> Which was right there in Aldo's head.


Definitely. 

I was really surprised by him stealing Conor's karate stance at the weigh-ins and thought that maybe he'd somehow managed to get the last laugh after all the smack-talking that's been going on for what seems like forever. 

Fast forward to the entrance before the fight and Aldo looked anxious as hell, like he'd rather have been anywhere else but there. 

The pressure got to him for sure


----------



## Buka (Dec 17, 2015)

Dinkydoo said:


> Definitely.
> 
> I was really surprised by him stealing Conor's karate stance at the weigh-ins and thought that maybe he'd somehow managed to get the last laugh after all the smack-talking that's been going on for what seems like forever.
> 
> ...



I think that when you're not used to being disrespected or bullied, and then are constantly disrespected and bullied in a very public, media covered situation, it can get to you and throw off your state of mind. Good job by McGregor I guess.


----------



## Steve (Dec 17, 2015)

Buka said:


> I think that when you're not used to being disrespected or bullied, and then are constantly disrespected and bullied in a very public, media covered situation, it can get to you and throw off your state of mind. Good job by McGregor I guess.


I still think McGregor is a putz, and that the Irish should disown him as an embarrassment.


----------



## Buka (Dec 21, 2015)

Steve said:


> I still think McGregor is a putz, and that the Irish should disown him as an embarrassment.



I think he's a putz, too. I so wanted him to get knocked out. Of, course, I don't know what that says about me, wishing for a fighter I've never met to get ko'd.
But, I'm still going to wish it going forward.


----------

